# Doncaster show Sunday - Instructions.



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

That should grap a few peoples attention..

now then folks, for gods sakes at the coming doncaster show BE SOCIABLE!

this year I don't want to get any "saw you at the show but didn't say Hi" type of PMs."

Don't be scared, I don't bite in public! come over and Say Hi to Sami and myself (we'll probably also have casey knocking about somewhere, as well as solid and a few others!)

At rodbaston we seemed to be one of the few sellers offering hand cleaning gel so even if it's just to clean your hands and have a two minute chat pop over!


UK reptile shows are one of the few chances for en masse socialisation amongst fellow herpers and all we ever see after each show are threads and PMs with dozens of people saying "yeah I think I saw you" or whatever.

Come and Say Hi.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Me N Gothgirl will


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Might say hello if you have any real snakes on sale


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

sorry dude, corns/rats are only hatching today!! 



I can bring a japanse rat to bite you for a bit if you want? but he's not for sale


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Mason said:


> sorry dude, corns/rats are only hatching today!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring a japanse rat to bite you for a bit if you want? but he's not for sale


If it leaves a cool scar, im up for it :lol2:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

he's only 5ft so no scars i'm afraid. If you're after impressive I could let him bite you on the eyeball? Women love an eyepatch, they all secretly find pirates hot.

I could bring a retic, but it'd be 50/50 if we'd get her off you, and that would lead to a very interesting conversation with your parents..

"we need to talk to you about that son you used to have"


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Lol, and the Japanese ratsnake will bite, take that from me 

We'll be going (Me, Reiyuu and Timberwolf) and we'll be sure to come say hi (Need to talk to Casey as it happens)


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Mason said:


> he's only 5ft so no scars i'm afraid. If you're after impressive I could let him bite you on the eyeball? Women love an eyepatch, they all secretly find pirates hot.
> 
> I could bring a retic, but it'd be 50/50 if we'd get her off you, and that would lead to a very interesting conversation with your parents..
> 
> "we need to talk to you about that son you used to have"



I'll take the retic  Lol If I Die It Would Be A Pritty cool way to go


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Mason said:


> I can bring a japanse rat to bite you for a bit if you want? but he's not for sale


Hell yeah  Would love it mate.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

bowie1125 said:


> I'll take the retic  Lol If I Die It Would Be A Pritty cool way to go


I wouldn't have to feed her for 8 weeks at least. That's save me about 5 quid. Deal


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

ratboy said:


> Hell yeah  Would love it mate.


Have told the boss we need to bring him along 

Loves his teeth this one, i'm not bringing a hook either FEEL THE FEAR :lol:


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Mason said:


> I wouldn't have to feed her for 8 weeks at least. That's save me about 5 quid. Deal


Deal , You Could maybe half the fiver to my funeral costs :whistling2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Mason said:


> Have told the boss we need to bring him along
> 
> Loves his teeth this one, i'm not bringing a hook either FEEL THE FEAR :lol:


LOL... I wouldn't use it anyway mate :no1: I am used to rads... he can chew as much as he likes


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

funeral costs would be minimal, I could post whatever left of you in about 6 weeks time when she takes a dump  It'd easy fit in half a shoebox.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Mason said:


> funeral costs would be minimal, I could post whatever left of you in about 6 weeks time when she takes a dump  It'd easy fit in half a shoebox.


Cool.  Cya there  Should i eat lots of nutritional food So its better for her


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> Cool.  Cya there  Should i eat lots of nutritional food So its better for her


Just sunbathe so you are full of Vit D


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

ratboy said:


> Just sunbathe so you are full of Vit D


:notworthy:


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

P.S How can i sunbathe in this weather  Its Britain:whistling2:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Mason said:


> (we'll probably also have casey knocking about somewhere)


You'd have folks believing i just wander about randomly at shows looking bored..... aye actually that would be about right, thinking on... what was my point again? :crazy:

Remember i want a purple lolly, you promised damn it :whip: :lol2:



Rain said:


> We'll be going (Me, Reiyuu and Timberwolf) and we'll be sure to come say hi (Need to talk to Casey as it happens)


Looking forward to meeting you guys :no1:

There'll also be Young Gun, Toyah and Stan with me if i havent wandered off so say hi folks


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

We're coming! After checking our cash flow- we've decided we can afford to come :2thumb:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I should be going


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

im going ill come over f or a chat and a lollypop  Im getting a dumerils tomorrow too! Im bringing my bf and 2 friends, emmipez1989 and her bf.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

i'm going
easy to spot. looks like shrek in a metallica Tshirt.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i will be there and have a table so say hi


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll be there just to annoy Mason


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

we will be there might wander across and say hi :blush: i am meeting a few people at the show Rain, siman, MissPimp, Wyankinwolf. 

I've just been to Netto and bought antibacterial dry hand wash special offer 69p for a twin pack!!!!!


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

How are we gonna know whos an RFUK member and whos not???

I just have visions of saying hello to random people and asking their username- only to get a blank look :lol2:

If it weren't so sad- I'd be tempted to wear a sticky label with "durhamchance" written on it :rotfl:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Durhamchance said:


> How are we gonna know whos an RFUK member and whos not???
> 
> I just have visions of saying hello to random people and asking their username- only to get a blank look :lol2:
> 
> If it weren't so sad- I'd be tempted to wear a sticky label with "durhamchance" written on it :rotfl:



Yeah go on... then we can all say "Am I from RF What ?"


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

id say hello, but i dont know what you look like. and no, please dont send me any nude pics of you :lol2:

so you gonna have a table then?


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Durhamchance said:


> How are we gonna know whos an RFUK member and whos not???
> 
> I just have visions of saying hello to random people and asking their username- only to get a blank look :lol2:
> 
> If it weren't so sad- I'd be tempted to wear a sticky label with "durhamchance" written on it :rotfl:


 
yeah everyone should have a name badge, that they wear at shows :lol2:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

blue-saphire said:


> id say hello, but i dont know what you look like. and no, please dont send me any nude pics of you :lol2:
> 
> so you gonna have a table then?


is this addressed to me?

I dont have a table- just coming along for a browse :lol2:


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Can't miss me
6 ft tall long hair in a ponytail combat trs and boots with a Therion T-shirt (as in my AVI), Stop me and say hello


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

stupid holiday!!:| why does going to skeggy happen tomorrow?! ill have to go in september whos going in september too???


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Durhamchance said:


> is this addressed to me?
> 
> I dont have a table- just coming along for a browse :lol2:


no i meant Mason


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

how the hell are we meant to know who is who though?


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

luke123 said:


> stupid holiday!!:| why does going to skeggy happen tomorrow?! ill have to go in september whos going in september too???


can't you set off a little later :whistling2:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> how the hell are we meant to know who is who though?


 
thats what i was implying <sp


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

well this is us:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

well if you recognise me from my avatar feel free to say hello peeps!! :lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Durhamchance said:


> well this is us:


 
have you ever considered selling yourselfs off? ill give you £20 for the pair : victory: 
ive always wanted a pair of human red eyed enigmas :lol2:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

blue-saphire said:


> have you ever considered selling yourselfs off? ill give you £20 for the pair : victory:
> ive always wanted a pair of human red eyed enigmas :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

:lol2: Idiot old lady on holiday, didn't know how to use our camera to avoid red eye :blush:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Durhamchance said:


> :lol2: Idiot old lady on holiday, didn't know how to use our camera to avoid red eye :blush:


 
download photoshop


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i cant sell myself off.. i would wana make a profit so no point in doin that, :lol2:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

blue-saphire said:


> download photoshop


not fussed to be honest- had the pic printed at tesco and they shopped for us :2thumb:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

its suggested EVERY year, but no one ever does it... NAME BADGES !!! i tihnk, im gunna take alode of sticky labels and stick one on everyone i recognise to get the ball rolling


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> its suggested EVERY year, but no one ever does it... NAME BADGES !!! i tihnk, im gunna take alode of sticky labels and stick one on everyone i recognise to get the ball rolling


sounds like a plan:no1: but to people not on here they will think we look weird and i would be very embarissed:blush::lol2:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

I could walk around with my numberplate :2thumb:

(it says DurhamC on it)


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

no way am i walking about with a badge saying snake pliskin on it :lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Kev132 said:


> its suggested EVERY year, but no one ever does it... NAME BADGES !!! i tihnk, im gunna take alode of sticky labels and stick one on everyone i recognise to get the ball rolling


 
well for the september one ill do name badges (laminated paper on a clip) so if anyones intrested pm me. ill draw up a few designs and do a poll


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Durhamchance said:


> I could walk around with my numberplate :2thumb:
> 
> (it says DurhamC on it)


 
hahaha
i know what car your coming to the show in, im gonna follow you home.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

what dates the september one on?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> i tihnk, im gunna take alode of sticky labels and stick one on everyone i recognise to get the ball rolling


Thank god you don't know what i look like!! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

blue-saphire said:


> hahaha
> i know what car your coming to the show in, im gonna follow you home.


ooh I say!


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Thank god you don't know what i look like!! :lol2::lol2:


same here :whistling2:

ittl be like when you were younger when you used to slap sticky labels onto peoples bask saying things like d!~k head and kick me :lol2:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

blue-saphire said:


> same here :whistling2:
> 
> ittl be like when you were younger when you used to slap sticky labels onto peoples bask saying things like d!~k head and kick me :lol2:


good ide, can do that for people i dont like  

And reticulatus, ill just give yours to mason


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

must admit that could be fun.. :devil:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Durhamchance said:


> ooh I say!


everyone on here knows your car, even me!


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

that reminds me before i defo commit to the show.. are kids allowed in with parents? anyone know?


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

anyone know the postcode? im going, if i can get the postcode lol


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> that reminds me before i defo commit to the show.. are kids allowed in with parents? anyone know?


ye but it gets hectic, so wouldnt recomend it really, its about 30000 people per square metre :lol2: and you will have to pay extra aswell.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> that reminds me before i defo commit to the show.. are kids allowed in with parents? anyone know?


should be, loads of kids are going anyway!


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

id say hi if i new what anyone looked like....:blush::blush:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

ok thanks dude


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

luke123 said:


> should be, loads of kids are going anyway!


well im only young wouldnt say 'kid' more like teen!lol


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> that reminds me before i defo commit to the show.. are kids allowed in with parents? anyone know?


 
yeah, they just have to be with someone over 16, i think


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

luke123 said:


> stupid holiday!!:| why does going to skeggy happen tomorrow?! ill have to go in september whos going in september too???


Why on earth would you willingly spend a rainy Sunday in bloody Skegness?


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> ye but it gets hectic, so wouldnt recomend it really, its about 30000 people per square metre :lol2: and you will have to pay extra aswell.


 
all the men i can touch without been called gay SCORE



<please not im not gay, any girls want some fun gimme a pm :whistling2:>


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Why on earth would you willingly spend a rainy Sunday in bloody Skegness?


:lol2: i have no idea! but its better than a rainy day in donny!! well maybe not! but


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

so does anybody know the postcode please?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

try google earth, or if your using a satnav try putting in the dome, doncaster?


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

dunno postcode.. look up doncaster dome on google. it has website for it with all the details on there!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

got it now thanks, for anyone else wondering it is DN4 7PD 

thanks : victory:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

DN4 7PD i think

edit : oops too late lol


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

eep. look away for 5mins, and it's 8 pages long! 

ok... yes, we have a table: Mason Exotics 

and yes, we have lollipops. picked them up today  Picked some purple ones specially Casey 

Kev.. I'll play  you can even leave them at our table for people to come and get them if you want


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

sami said:


> eep. look away for 5mins, and it's 8 pages long!
> 
> ok... yes, we have a table: Mason Exotics
> 
> ...


me and my dad will come and steal the lollipops :2thumb:
im wanting to purchase a tortoise, do oyu have any for sale? or a mega-ray or powersun bulb?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

c ya all there . come say hi if ya see me L


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

sami said:


> eep. look away for 5mins, and it's 8 pages long!
> 
> ok... yes, we have a table: Mason Exotics
> 
> ...


woooo, there'll be no hiding for the shy ones this year ! ill leave some labels and a pen on your table too , between me, you and jon we should just about spot everyone !


----------



## dixon_97 (May 24, 2008)

Well I've only just passed my driving test so this will be my first motorway trip so I MAY or MAY NOT see you guys there.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay i doubt anyone will read this as donc. Officially can start in what 50 minutes?

But I will be there, will be saying Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii to everyone and will be wanting everything :whistling2::no1:


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

just to tell people what ill look like ill be wearing a black hat!lol


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

well, i think its safe to say that worked pretty well !!!! 

although, ive spent farrrrrrrrrrr too much money, on one, little gecko lol


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

We had a good time :2thumb:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Durhamchance said:


> We had a good time :2thumb:


i didnt see you !


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> i didnt see you !


I didn't see you either! I had an RFUK sticker on my boob too!!

I met a few others though- Gothgirl and the guy with long hair whos name escapes me right now :lol2:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

jungleboy ?

i had a stciker on my boob too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Durhamchance said:


> I didn't see you either! I had an RFUK sticker on my boob too!!
> 
> I met a few others though- Gothgirl and the guy with long hair whos name escapes me right now :lol2:


 
Yeah you came and said hello to me and Squirrell

I saw you Kev132, you had a white shirt and a sticker that said KEV132 on :lol2:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Didnt realise this was today :bash: 

What was it like then? What was available?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Well we've just got back... didn't buy anything but had a great time...

Got to meet...

Casey, Roy, Reiyuu, Mason, Sami, Dan, Debbie, Scott and Chaz all for the first time ( except Scott  ) .... so it was WELL worth it for that.

Nice to meet you all people


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

ratboy said:


> Well we've just got back... didn't buy anything but had a great time...
> 
> Got to meet...
> 
> ...


Totally agree, i didnt go to buy anything, just to meet a few folks ive not met in person before so it was a good day 
Was great to finally meet you and your family Steve :no1: It was a long time coming :lol2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Totally agree, i didnt go to buy anything, just to meet a few folks ive not met in person before so it was a good day
> Was great to finally meet you and your family Steve :no1: It was a long time coming :lol2:


I still haven't got over Jonjo's answer in McDonalds when I told him that you were Liverpool fans hun  That boy will go a long way.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

ratboy said:


> I still haven't got over Jonjo's answer in McDonalds when I told him that you were Liverpool fans hun  That boy will go a long way.


Aye that was a classic comment, hes a chip off the old block alright :lol2: He'll go far :no1:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

well impressed with the amount of folks that came over and said Hi and the RFUK stickers worked a treat 


Great show folks! See you all at the next one I hope!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

my bf had a right old natter with u bout tegus or summit lol. but i didnt no we were wearing rfuk stickers i felt really left out


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

CaseyM said:


> Was great to finally meet you and your family Steve :no1: It was a long time coming :lol2:


Ya think you've been waiting a long time? :lol2:

It's taken Steve and I atleast 7 or 8 years to actually say hi face to face :blush:

Worth the wait though, so Steve - We must do it sooner next time so I'll see you in 2015 :no1:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Ya think you've been waiting a long time? :lol2:
> 
> It's taken Steve and I atleast 7 or 8 years to actually say hi face to face :blush:
> 
> Worth the wait though, so Steve - We must do it sooner next time so I'll see you in 2015 :no1:


True and i nearly missed you, i was standing beside you and know exactly what you look like..... or at least used to look like..... before very hairy homeless hippy became fashion and noone told me :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

CaseyM said:


> True and i nearly missed you, i was standing beside you and know exactly what you look like..... or at least used to look like..... before very hairy homeless hippy became fashion and noone told me :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


I was just thinking that exact same thing... I didn't recognise him either.. :whistling2:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Where can I get an RFUK sticker from? :lol2:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

our table at the doncaster show - Bit late now


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Mason said:


> our table at the doncaster show - Bit late now


He could have had mine


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Steve was funny as hell, as sarcastic in real life as he is on here, which is a big jar full of sarcasm.

:no1:

Met too many new faces so not gonna try, met up with a lot of the old ones aswell so not gonna bother with them, fads worn off now with those ones :whistling2:

Didn't buy anythin myself as usual but managed to convince other people to buy things, as usual :lol2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Ya think you've been waiting a long time? :lol2:
> 
> It's taken Steve and I atleast 7 or 8 years to actually say hi face to face :blush:
> 
> Worth the wait though, so Steve - We must do it sooner next time so I'll see you in 2015 :no1:


Indeed it was worth it Dan. Great to meet you at long last !


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Who was the charming Welsh girl that was talking to me about Anacondas??? Blond hair, blue top & shorts


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I was just thinking that exact same thing... I didn't recognise him either.. :whistling2:


You're allowed, you hadn't seen me without fur before but Casey she'd seen me with atleast a couple of days shaving previously.

PLUS, the one and only time i was polite that day and thought i'll wait till she's finished talking before saying hi - what happens? I get told off for not saying hi sooner?!?!?! Wouldn't mind but i don't think she stopped for a breath between talking to someone else and chastising me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Steve was funny as hell, as sarcastic in real life as he is on here, which is a big jar full of sarcasm.


you was funnier when i walked past you on the bridge and gave you a dig in the arm :lol2: you was about to go mental thinkin some random person did it


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Who was the charming Welsh girl that was talking to me about Anacondas??? Blond hair, blue top & shorts


Sassyminx or somethin like that, she is in Shrop Exotics all the time, an still hasn't bought the male to go with her female carpet :whistling2:





Dirtydozen said:


> you was funnier when i walked past you on the bridge and gave you a dig in the arm :lol2: you was about to go mental thinkin some random person did it


Aye your lucky, the guns were primed and loaded, target acquisition is as good as ever though  :whistling2:


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

the RFUK stickers were a briliant idea.
i managed to say hello to quite a few people who i wouldn't have known had they not been wearing them, jungleboy, biglad, sami, mason. and quite a few others.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

awesome, glad the stickers worked.... glad i went throug hthe hassle of cutting them n stuff now..... sorry for dumping them on you sami n mason  

once i saw that enigma i wanted.... i just switced off.... soooo many things running through my head 

nice to meet the people i met, sorry for those i didnt get to talk to, i was running back an forth between two enigma tables lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I find it's easier to meet/talk to people you want to without having somethin identifying you, most internet people are weirdos. 

:whistling2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

was actually rely disappointed with the show. didnt think there was enough animals: too many dry goods IMO.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> was actually rely disappointed with the show. didnt think there was enough animals: too many dry goods IMO.


I think for the size of the room, the amount of animals was great, just the species on offer that was the same as usual, but it's the way shows are, people tend to stop caring after they have been year in year out an see the same things, they appreciate whats there and usually don't buy anything an just go to catch up with people or meet new people, thats what I do anyways


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

People forget that they're called breeders meetings... it's a place for breeders to meet to exchange surplus livestock, anything bred in quantities in CB in the UK many people class as "boring", but if you want something rare/unusual you'll not find it in high enough quantities to be taken to shows, will be too delicate to take on long journeys/displayed like that, or you'll find it's imported or comes through dealers.

The UK does not have "shows", it has meetings... which breeders can sell surplus stock at, but you just can't ever go to them expecting them to be like Hamm, our laws just don't allow for it.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I find it's easier to meet/talk to people you want to without having somethin identifying you, most internet people are weirdos.
> 
> :whistling2:


Dunno about most. I would have said all


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I never saw these instructions but still said ello to sami when i saw her name badge :lol2:

so even though i didnt know i did somat right lol


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i didnt see the instructions either but i knew mason and sami had a table there.
so after i had been at the show for a couple of hours i finally got the guts to go over and say hi lol.
i wore my badge for a good hour or so :lol2:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

Mason said:


> well impressed with the amount of folks that came over and said Hi and the RFUK stickers worked a treat
> 
> 
> Great show folks! See you all at the next one I hope!


we didn't know about the stickers either  saw you mason but didn't dare say hi as i understand you and the o/h had a bit of a disagreement the other day lol (plus i'm shy)


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

evilangel said:


> we didn't know about the stickers either  saw you mason but didn't dare say hi as i understand you and the o/h had a bit of a disagreement the other day lol (plus i'm shy)


when was that???? you must have us confused with someone else :lol2:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

sami said:


> when was that???? you must have us confused with someone else :lol2:


it was summat to do the snakes in the uk didn't listen to the o/h tbh :lol2:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

nope, no dissagreements here. We rarely fight and when we do it's not in public.

Must have been some other poor bugger


----------

